# Spirited driving ... not recommended



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

Proofrock said:


> Watching the video I come to the conclusion that both sides are clearly wrong. The pickup driver's actions are crazy and inexcusable; however, the riders passed the truck in a double yellow zone around a curve. Given the obvious volume of cycle traffic on the road, with numerous riders seen in both directions, I'm sure it's not the first time that has happened to the pickup driver. It seemed to me the pickup guy was less offended at being passed and more upset about what he perceived to be reckless motorcyclists riding the roads around his home.
> 
> I have nothing against spirited driving...I do it myself from time to time. I am always aware, however, that my actions impact other people and that those drivers and the people who live on the roads I drive might not appreciate me turning the roadway into my own personal racetrack. *After all, probably 99% of the people driving spiritedly on public roads are not competent to do so. Even people living in rural areas don't appreciate spirited drivers or riders placing their families (who have to drive the same roads to go to school, work, home, etc.) in dange*r.


quoted for truth


----------



## Tom K. (May 10, 2008)

Proofrock said:


> Watching the video I come to the conclusion that both sides are clearly wrong. The pickup driver's actions are crazy and inexcusable; however, the riders passed the truck in a double yellow zone around a curve. Given the obvious volume of cycle traffic on the road, with numerous riders seen in both directions, I'm sure it's not the first time that has happened to the pickup driver. It seemed to me the pickup guy was less offended at being passed and more upset about what he perceived to be reckless motorcyclists riding the roads around his home.
> 
> I have nothing against spirited driving...I do it myself from time to time. I am always aware, however, that my actions impact other people and that those drivers and the people who live on the roads I drive might not appreciate me turning the roadway into my own personal racetrack. After all, probably 99% of the people driving spiritedly on public roads are not competent to do so. Even people living in rural areas don't appreciate spirited drivers or riders placing their families (who have to drive the same roads to go to school, work, home, etc.) in danger.


+1.

During my first motorcycle trip to Kentucky many years ago, I was enjoying what I thought was a mildly spirited ride on some fairly deserted mountain roads when I glanced in my mirror & saw a pickup truck behind me. When it became obvious that I was impeding the progress of a local who knew the road better than I did, I pulled over and let him pass. He waved his thanks and although I tried, I was never able to catch up with him - gave me a new sense of respect for at least some pickup drivers.

Tom


----------



## Mark K (Jun 5, 2010)

Tom K. said:


> +1.
> 
> During my first motorcycle trip to Kentucky many years ago, I was enjoying what I thought was a mildly spirited ride on some fairly deserted mountain roads when I glanced in my mirror & saw a pickup truck behind me. When it became obvious that I was impeding the progress of a local who knew the road better than I did, I pulled over and let him pass. He waved his thanks and although I tried, I was never able to catch up with him - gave me a new sense of respect for at least some pickup drivers.
> 
> Tom


+10

Personally, that's what EVERYBODY should do, if they would only use rear view mirrors for what they are meant to be used.

It is a huge sign of general a-holeness and incivility to keep driving for miles and miles on a road where passing is impossible with 6-7 (or more, I've seen that too) vehicles behind you without ever even contemplating pulling over and letting them pass. That's regardless of what you are driving and what is the purpose of your trip.


----------



## S93D (Apr 24, 2008)

SchwartzBlack said:


> It's better to drive a slow car fast than a fast car slow is even more true here with the crowded roads. Driving a 300hp car is downright frustrating. On the other hand a 150hp, 2800lb Mazda3 (or even better Miata) is a blast especially on country roads. Quick, direct steering thru the curves and winding out the tiny 4 banger makes you feel like you're going fast even if you're only doing 45. .


There's a highway entrance ramp that's a full 270 degree turn. There's no speed limit sign, possibly because it's missing. Anyway, driving 50-55 mph on that curve is a blast! Since there's a HOV lane to the left, that's additional margin so one doesn't drive off the road.


----------



## 181562 (Feb 1, 2010)

Pasa-d said:


> Other than the very first incident, there's nothing much going on except some fast and stupid driving by the truck.


I think there's more going on with that fast and stupid driving by the truck. It looks as if he's driving that way in order to catch up / push the motorcycle that passed him. Regardless cutting off the passing cyclist is worthy of police action in and of itself.


----------



## Rmart (Feb 20, 2002)

There is no excuse for the behavior of the truck driver. He should be arrested.

There is also no excuse for the motorcyclists using this road as a race course and passing illegally and dangerously over a double yellow line. I am sure the locals are sick of these motorcyclists racing around in their area.


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

Rmart said:


> There is also no excuse for the motorcyclists using this road as a race course and passing illegally and dangerously over a double yellow line. I am sure the locals are sick of these motorcyclists racing around in their area.


I went back and looked at it again to make sure I saw it right the first time.

As the motorcyclist approaches the truck he obviously slows, they go over a blind hill and a slight turn to the left and then you can see clearly for the next several hundred yards that there is no oncoming traffic; that's the point that the motorcyclist passes. Seems safe to me. The only thing I would have done differently is to make sure the truck driver knows you are there and to signal your intention to pass.

After I posted this morning I left on a 200 miles motorcycle ride with 3 friends through the local canyons. During that ride we had to pass about 6 cars in double yellow areas of roadway because unfortunately the whole road is double striped the entire way even though there are plenty of safe passing areas for a high powered vehicle to pass. Most of these cars were people out hiking, biking sightseeing or otherwise enjoying the great outdoors, just like we were. 5 of the 6 cars actually slowed and waved us past (which is what everyone should do). The 6th car just slowed for us to go by.

If you think this is totally wrong, that you should never pass another vehicle across a double yellow, no matter what, consider that the roads were also full of bicyclists. Everyone has to pass the bicyclists, even the cars, by crossing the double yellow. So basically, when a faster vehicle approaches a slower one, you make sure you can see any oncoming traffic and make a safe pass when available, double yellow or not. OK?

The fact that the truck THEN speeds up and starts driving like a total moron shows that he has no concern for other drivers on the road. He's not trying to protect the locals from those evil motorcycle riders; he's more dangerous than any motorcycle could ever be. He's just pissed off and ready to take it out on someone.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

jocamryn said:


> No one should take it upon themselves to IMPOSE driving habits on someone else... that could have ended up much worse for all involved parties. Someone wants to pass me at jackass type speeds have at it.


For once, I wish people would share your view on things. If someone wants to go faster than me and passes without endangering me, why should I car? :dunno:

Who knows what crawled up that truck drivers a$$. Maybe where he lives motorcycles are constantly flying by too fast. When we do spirited drives with the BMW CCA we always are very courteous to others on the road as to not alarm them, we NEVER speed near or in cities, townships, or otherwise populated areas, and we only pass cars one at a time in a safe manner. I am not trying to defend anything the truck guy did, he should get in whatever trouble the law allows for his actions, but we never get the whole picture and should at least reserve some judgement from our desk chairs.

Not that anything excuses him putting the motorcycle rider's life at risk, but sometimes people just had enough and do stupid things. :dunno:

Glad nobody apparently got hurt. I thought there was going to be a fist fight at the stop sign at the very least.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

I don't live in the south, and I can tell you, don't fcuk with a pickup truck driver out in the "country" no matter where you live. 

If the biker didn't pass, that ahole would have screwed with him in other ways... holding him up, brake checking him, throwing things out the window, you name it. 

The two of them should have jumped the guy and beat the snot out of him instead of calling the cops.


----------



## ThoreauHD (Feb 27, 2006)

Spirited driving is not reckless driving. Only spirit I glimpsed was motorcycle boy about to die.


----------



## Mark Mustain (Mar 1, 2011)

mujjuman said:


> When I'm driving in a spirited way, as a soon as I notice someone else driving begin to drive aggressively, I pull back and just let them go.


Good System Mujjuman !


----------

